# how good is newworldvideodirect.com???



## emong007 (Jan 21, 2000)

I am thinking of ordering a Canon Powershot S400 from newworldvideodirect.com Has anyone bought from them??? What did you think of the service??

Anyone try the S400 yet?

Thanks,
Emong


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Seems to be a reputable company
http://www.resellerratings.com/seller4804.html


----------



## doo1dah (Sep 28, 2003)

I hope I'm not too late - See reviews for newworldvideodirect on Pricegrabber - they have been dropped as a Pricegrabber merchant - unfortunately for me, I placed an order the day before they were dropped. Good luck.


----------



## emong007 (Jan 21, 2000)

I had good luck with my order, they shipped my Powershot S400 fast and it was the best price I found. The only complaint I had was that they asked me to give them a 5 star review on pricegrabber before my camera shiped (i did not)!!! I guess that is why pricegrabber dropped them??? Any ideas???


----------

